# Introduction



## Depressive (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi, I signed up specifically to post on these boards after finding it through a Google search. I put up my story in the "General Relationship Discussion" board. 

I just want these horrible feelings to go away and for me to return back to the fun, happy person I used to be when I met my wife the first time. I want her to get back to the same person she used to be as well.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Welcome and sorry to hear you are both struggling.  

You'll find a lot of help here, I think. ((hug))


----------

